# Goodbye Calliope



## DeniseJP (Jul 7, 2010)

Calliope crossed the Bridge on July 4th...it was warm here but even with plenty of ventilation and water, I found her passed on when I got home from work... a little wet about her mouth and her ears were blue...she looked like she was sleeping... she had been pooping, eating and drinking well...she leaves behind a 5 week old litter of three bucks and two does... they are thriving but Calliope is missed - she loved her Yogie treats best of all.

I forgot about this part about rabbit ownership... it is sad but this time I have pictures of Calliope.

She has a plot on the north end of my farm.

Binky free, big girl. You will be missed a lot.

Denise


----------



## JimD (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Denise.

Binky free, Calliope!

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 7, 2010)

Denise I'm sorry to hear this.

Binky free Calliope


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 8, 2010)

i am so sorry to read this. binky free calliope - you live on thru your kitsray:


----------



## Nela (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your bunny passing... Binky free


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm terribly sorry about Calliope. Binky free, sweetie. Do you have any pictures of her to share?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 8, 2010)

we're so sorry you lost Calliope. Binky free little one.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh Denise, I'm so sorry . What a horrible thing to come home to.

Jan


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 9, 2010)

I still cannot believe she is gone... was just getting used to having lost Remy.

Her kits are thriving and eating well.

Pictures of them to follow...once I find the camera again... and will hunt down... posting in a moment...

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 9, 2010)

" alt="">

My favorite picture of her begging for a Yogie...









" alt="">

With her sister Grace... 

Binky free beautiful girl...:cry2:rip:

Denise


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 9, 2010)

I am sorry to read that Calliope has passed, Denise. 
I remember when you got her and how excited you were for the Checkered Giant countdown. 
It felt like forever until she came... and now she has gone too soon.

Binky free, Calliope :rainbow:


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 10, 2010)

Denise,
I'm so sorry to read off Calliope's passing. They are always just gone way too soon.
I too had forgotten about this part of rabbit ownership until I lost Elliot in the spring, but honestly, I'm thankful that we can forget, otherwise, we would never love another.

Lots of love,
Jen

Binky Free Calliope!
:angelandbunny:


----------



## DeniseJP (Jul 11, 2010)

It is tough for sure.

Another week of hot temps is due to come and I am hoping everyone else can survive.

Denise


----------

